# pre-op w/ colonoscopy



## sandyy2510 (Oct 2, 2008)

I have one GI question; 
Can the same Doc who performed the colonoscopy bill for a 99214 Dx V72.84, 3 days before the colonoscopy? I have a problem with his diagnosis; I believe he needs to bill with a different diagnosis.or is this part of the RVU's of the colonoscopy??

Thanks for any input!!!!

Sandra Monsalve, CPC
Senior Coding Analyst
T: (646) 447-7507
F: (866) 425-0415


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Oct 3, 2008)

If the patient is referred just for a colonoscopy no pre-op can be coded.  However, if a consultation is requested first for opinion on a problem (ie rectal bleed) then a consult can be coded even if the specialist decides a scope is needed to diagnose the issue.  But you can't code a pre-op for a screening colonoscopy.


----------



## FTessaBartels (Oct 3, 2008)

*Pre-op exam included in the RVU*

A pre-op exam is included in the RVUs for the procedure. Only way around it is if it the decision for surgery.

If the *only* reason your GI specialist is seeing the patient 3 days prior is to get around the usual 24-hr global bundle, it's still *not* a medically necessary visit and should *not* be coded.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CPC-E/M


----------

